# ETC Nomad homemade consoles



## Alfonso (Apr 24, 2020)

Hello, I just purchased an ETC Nomad dongle and ETC Gadget, my plan is to make my own console. I've been looking into cmd_keys for the programming side and possibly doing a MIDI fader wing for some playbacks. I was wondering if anyone had pictures of their setup or any suggestions for making your own "console". any help is greatly appreciated. 
Thank You.


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Apr 24, 2020)

There seems to be a gazillion USB slider things that would just need programming. Is that you plan or actually building a physical console from separate components?


----------



## Alfonso (Apr 24, 2020)

I was planning on getting a case for a small computer like an Intel NUC along with the cmd keys and fader wing so those would be self contained and just have separate monitors. the MIDI Controller that I was looking at originally is the Behringer X-touch compact.


----------



## sk8rsdad (Apr 24, 2020)

This topic gets talked about ad naseum on the Facebook ETC EOS Nomad Users group.


----------



## MRW Lights (Apr 24, 2020)

I have an old gaming controller that I've set up with hotkeys that I use to travel with for remote processor setups and whatnot, but to be honest.... given the current time I went through the EOS cert program again which forced me to relearn the keyboard and I feel like I'm functional enough to get done what I need to without a console. I realized I do most of my busking via magic sheets and faders these days anyway and with two touch screens it's pretty much most of the console that I would use in playback and I can take the time I need in programming with the standard keyboard.


----------



## MNicolai (Apr 24, 2020)

sk8rsdad said:


> This topic gets talked about ad naseum on the Facebook ETC EOS Nomad Users group.



Yes, look at the FB group. Lots of photos to reference as well.

I've found it's pretty easy to acclimate to the standard shortcut keys. If you use touchscreen(s), I think you'll also find that there are ways setting up interfaces for yourself that will make you rely less on physical faders.


----------



## Crisp image (Apr 24, 2020)

Alfonso said:


> I was planning on getting a case for a small computer like an Intel NUC along with the cmd keys and fader wing so those would be self contained and just have separate monitors. the MIDI Controller that I was looking at originally is the Behringer X-touch compact.


I use a 13in touchscreen laptop (purchased 2nd hand for this purpose) with an external monitor as a second screen. I have a cherry KB and the lighthack box. The laptop, wireless AP and gadget are all in a case and is the minimum I require if I need a compact unit but the second screen and all the other bits make life easier. I have not programmed an external fader device. Photos will be on the Nomad facebook page
Regards
Geoff


----------



## FilipeQ (Apr 25, 2020)

Hi!
I’m not sure if anyone mentioned, but you can also build your own etc lighthack box. It requires some arduino coding and basic electronic circuitry learning, but I strongly recommend the effort.
follow these links:




#lighthack - ETC Labs - ETC - Community





community.etcconnect.com











GitHub - sstaub/lighthack: templates and examples for using OSC with ETC EOS family consoles

templates and examples for using OSC with ETC EOS family consoles - GitHub - sstaub/lighthack: templates and examples for using OSC with ETC EOS family consoles



github.com





Have fun!


----------



## Robert F Jarvis (Apr 26, 2020)

While the slider thing looks good, for a small outlay you can get ETC's 'light hack" box kit. It has two encoders (critical for P&T) and communicates via OSC over a USB cable. It would be simple to put these on your new 'console' with the guts underneath. When I'm running the EOS software and instead of keep pulling down the VKB I place my larger tablet on the desk running a third party EOS control app. It has full keyboard(s) and virtual encoders among other things. Best of luck with the project.


----------



## DNT (Apr 29, 2020)

Alfonso said:


> Hello, I just purchased an ETC Nomad dongle and ETC Gadget, my plan is to make my own console. I've been looking into cmd_keys for the programming side and possibly doing a MIDI fader wing for some playbacks. I was wondering if anyone had pictures of their setup or any suggestions for making your own "console". any help is greatly appreciated.
> Thank You.


Hi
My Nomad journey (pardon the pun) has been quite exciting, although I think I may have spent almost as much on it as I might have spent on a second hand Ion console.
I had bought a Strand ML250 just before I began with the Nomad, and very quickly realised it was not up to the task.
I began with the smallest setup available - 256 channels, which again was too little so upgraded to 512 and have since upgraded again.
At this stage I have accumulated the following items:
LXkeys keyboard - invaluable device which avoids the need to remember all the keyboard equivalents
ELO touch screen - great for direct selects and magic sheets
ETC Universal fader wing - very expensive but I need to be able to busk for some gigs so it's a necessity. I tried a Behringer midi controller but although it worked, it wasn't sensitive enough.
Dell P2418HT touch screen - fantastic recent addition, especially if you use magic sheets, and I still have the ELO connected, so I now have three screens.
ETC lighthack box - amazing gadget that gives you the two things that the ordinary Nomad doesn't have - smooth intensity control and encoders for moving lights. I was lucky that an Irish supplier (CueOne.ie) made them up and supplied them, as although I have the bits to make my own, I would never be able to manage it.
Router connected to the system to allow me to use the CUE1 app from (mulvanystudios.com) to control the lights remotely. OSC RFR is a better option but the buttons are too small for my iPhone so I use CUE1 instead. It works fine for me. 

See the photo I have attached of the setup in my attic, where, unfortunately it will be staying for some time until normal life resumes)

Given all the above bits, I also had to get an external USB hub to connect up all the devices.
The only drawback is that it takes a bit of time to set up when I am on a gig (remember those!!). However, I now have exactly the same capabilities as any of my local theatres that have Ion or Gio consoles.

Denis


----------

